# Traci Kurbis (Taylor)



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

The hot, the beautiful... Traci Kurbis!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

#2


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

last one


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

aaaahhhhh.. what a beautiful babe!!!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

OK,

One last look at her before I leave for a couple of hours!!!  ... Hmmmnn......


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh the breastses!!! They look natural too...........................


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh the breastses!!! They look natural too...........................



Yeah... sure they do


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

I think their absolutely fab-u-lous!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I think their absolutely fab-u-lous!!!!



I didn't say they didn't look good... I said it was obvious they are fake.


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh, I was just awing her picture and commented on what I didn't notice.  I like her arms... and that's the only thing I noticed.  Face and arms... yeah...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I didn't say they didn't look good... I said it was obvious they are fake.


To me, what I see they don't look fake! But I would have to get a better look to be sure!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know with them under all those clothes but maybe w8 would like to comment....


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 20, 2002)

I always did like Optimum Nutrition.....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 20, 2002)

i feel the need to buy some Pro Complex for some reason


----------



## Badger (Dec 21, 2002)

I'll have to volenteer for the breast tester.    But she is a very pretty ( HOT HOT HOT) woman.  Great post DJD!!!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Why thank you, Badger.... She better be at the Arnold this year... silly thought... of COURSE she will!


----------



## Badger (Dec 21, 2002)

Please Please Please tell I said hey.  (if you go) I've always liked Opt Nutrition but with her here I'll stay with it.  She is some kind of motovation.


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

I hear she very personable!  A quality one HAS to love!


----------



## Badger (Dec 22, 2002)

DJD, are you going to the Arnold this year?


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

I should be..... I have my plane tickets for it but you never know..... the way I am.. Last minute changes!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

a guest was viewing this a second ago so I thought I'd bump this up for sweet ol' memories!  I just actually purchased tribulus from Optimum and it works, uuh,,, "swell"!    :smirk:


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2003)

FBI here, if you know what I mean


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

No, what does that mean?  In your lingo that is........


----------



## twarrior (May 23, 2003)

Female Body Inspector (FBI)  Now that I'm in Florida...I think that's going to be my next job!!


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2003)

Tada, or Female Br.... inspector.


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Inspection??  Ha ha Ha..  I could tell you a little story but I won't!


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2003)

^^^
yeah buddy!


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

She is very attractive but I'm certain she is retaining a lot of plastic and saline. hehehe...    With an obvious low body fat that she has there is no way her breast would still be that large.   Remember they are fatty tissue and unless she was a natural DDD no way they would still be that full.  They are implants.  (this is a general statement regarding above comments regarding natural or implants)  I have no problem with implants (to each their own).


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

plastic??  I doubt that....


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

OK...I have to comment...FAKE for sure...look at the upper chest region of the first photo...you can see the lines.

On a different note...she looks gr8 though...definately in good shape. As for implants I agree with firestorm..."to each their own"...IMO whatever makes you happy I guess although personally I definately don't think it's necessary!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Oh, I thought FS meant plastic in the sense of face surgery...


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

Fake or not....
Those puppies look GOOD!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Badger (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Fake or not....
> Those puppies look GOOD:ROCKER:
> 
> ...


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Maybe I should find the Christine Bergeron pics then!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh, I thought FS meant plastic in the sense of face surgery...


Negative there Ghostrider. hahaha  I meant surgery(implants) but no worries.  As I stated earlier and FitFreak agreed with,, the girl is SMOKEN'  I don't care if she has implants and that wasn't even what you asked in your original post.  We all just got off the originial post of yours David.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

You are sooooo right.  David you have really good taste in the women you post for us.  THANKS!!! [/QUOTE]

I second that!  Dave you sure do know them brother!!!  Keep a posten'  dem pics!!!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

I'll try but I need to do some research!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

No problemo my man.  How are you this evening?


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Time to go to bed and see the sun rise tomorrow!  I hope!  I dread Tomorrow bc/ busy is not even the word to describe what I'm in for! 

How are ya?  All nighter tonight?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Have a great week my friend, I'll be back on next sunday. Look for you then.


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

what?  You only come on weekends only, now??    How come??


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Actually I have always only come on here while at work.  Even when I was at MM.com.  I'm working Sat sun and mondays and those are the days i come here.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

D'ah!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I only come on Saturday Sund. and Mondays.  David I don't have time during the week to come in here.  I'm kept so damn busy at home I rarely have time to even lift!  See the FUQ thread and see my disgust.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I will.... Like I said in another thread (Katie's Journal)  I'm off to la-la land tonight and you know what tomorrow is.  Sunday and on Sunday, I see my chickie and have dinner and I have to train my client at night!  This should be good bc/ a whoop ass is coming!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Good night big Kahuna.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

who said I was going to bed??


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

2 posts up my man you said you were off to la la land.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

"la la land" is the land of fun, drinking, fun, fucking, flirting and more fun.  NOT BED!

So, when we meet in Orlando and I tell you to go to "la la  land"  with me You WILL remember this post in particular!  

PS.  Leave out the Fucking-flirting part!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well what the hell do I know David. La La Land here in jersey is where you go after you get a hard shot to the head with a left hook.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

La la land is from being knocked out?  Yikes!  How many times have you seen someone get knocked out.  Boxing matches do not count!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd say somewhere between 50 and 70 times maybe more but not really sure.  safe to say more times then I could count.  Not all of them out cold but in what is considered la la land.  (Dazed and confused, eyes rolling around etc. and of course knock outs)  Bar fights, Military experiences, Personal confrontations over the years.  No boxing matches included.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

damn FS... sounds like some rough areas you lived near!  Were you near Jersey City, NJ???  I fought some jerks from there one time and they were moping around Bridgeport, CT on their way home from wherever!  I think we all got fucked up that night!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Actually I'm on the outskirts of the City of Trenton.  I grew up in the inner city in a place known as "little Italy" it was directly next to the City slum areas.  Very bad place.  I also traveled into NYC and Philly a lot.  So yea you can say I didn't hang around in the best of areas growing up.   We also had one of the "only" night clubs in the entire area near where I grew up (I worked there) and there was always trouble.  Rarely a weekend went by without something nasty breaking out.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Speaking of the Night club life,  I had seen your thread regarding Night club strories but decided to refrain because I could have filled it up in a heartbeat!!!! hahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Fill it up, FS!  What are you doing!?!?!  We'd love to hear them even if your stretching the truth telling us that you beat up four guys with 1 roundhouse kick!    J/K

Seriously... keep that thread alive!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

evil bump!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn David  4 guys was true which by your saying now, nobody will believe me  so THAT story is out. (was more then just one kick though) But the hell with that one now.  fuq. it was  a good one too!  Anyway I'll think of a different one.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

what'cha talking about??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Your post 2 or 3 up:  David quote: Fill it up, FS! What are you doing!?!?! We'd love to hear them even if your stretching the truth telling us that you beat up four guys with 1 roundhouse.    

4 guys is true but how many people would really believe it was what I was saying so I wasn't telling that story or similar ones to it.  I just never took on and beat multiple combatants with a single kick or punch.  that is what I was saying.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh yeah!!!  Your mythical Bruce Lee moves!    I remember now!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

See? There ya go. that is why I never talk about me in here.  I'm just too damn unbelievable to be true and then I gotta here jealous guys like you talk smack.  hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

OK, you and Crash need to get together and talk about mythism and the supernatural!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

WOW!! What a babe!!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

mmmnnn-hmmmmm... agreed!  now if I could just get the both of you and.......    Just kidding, BTC I knows you'se is a married chickie!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

to quote Charlton Heston:  Damn you Dave,, Damn you to HELL!!!  (My mother never liked you David, she told me so).  hehehehe


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Silly guy... you!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

sexy


----------



## thefantom1 (Aug 26, 2003)

She hasn't been with Optimum since February...they just signed Jenny Worth  (Ugggh)  anyway..here is a pic of her from one of her fitness contests..  and let Optimum know that they should definately get her back...  I emailed them and just got a "Traci Kurbis is no longer with Optimum" spiel...


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 27, 2003)

She's STILL a babe.....

and she can eat crackers in my bed at anytime!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 27, 2003)

BUT.....

The J'bo August photo shoot pics are

MUCH, MUCH BETTER....

BABE-AHH-LICIOUS!!!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2003)

Wow!  I didn't know that they signed Jenny Worth!  It's funny, I spoke to the owner of Optimum raving Tracy but I can see why he picked Jenny Worth being that M.C. is also from South Florida along with Jenny Worth.


----------



## Rock6922 (Jun 11, 2008)

has anyone heard anything from Traci over the past few yearS?
I met her back when she had just signed with ON (i was working for Vitamin WOrld... ugh) and was a total sweetheart...


----------

